# Anyone From/Near Buffalo, NY?



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

I would also like to mention I am in no way affiliated with The House of Horrors - just passing along some great pictures!
.


----------



## zombygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

*i live in the buffalo area*

i will definately be checking this out, thanks alot for the info


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

thats awesome!! i live right near there. im gonig to check that out on may 8th. thanks you so much for finding that!

-BYH


----------

